# Sulcatas



## TaraDodrill (Feb 5, 2012)

Good morning everyone,

I am looking for several Sulcata hatchlings. Sulcare juveniles also a possibility. I have tons of space and all the right equipment and hope to start quite a Sulcta tort commune here in Ohio.


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sure you know this already. But just a reminder, they get very large and will probably need heated outdoor enclosure for the colder months. There are always Sulcata's on craigs list, from people that did not realize how big they were going to get. These ones are usually not even full grown yet. If you don't want to rescue unwanted ones, check the for sale thread on TFO, there are usually babies for sale on there. Good luck. For proper baby care please read the thread at the bottom of my post, with my signature, if you haven't already.


----------



## Laura (Feb 5, 2012)

look at rescues.. i agree.. many in need..


----------



## Zamric (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!

I'm sure you already did research before asking for a bunch of hatchling/juvinile Sulcatas but please read this link below anyhow to make sure you understand the magnatude of your actions. http://turtlerescues.com/sulcata_challenge.htm


....from one Sulcata lover to another... Do Not Underestimate these guys!


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the advice. I have multiple acres, so space is not an issue. I have been unable to find a rescue or adoption close enough to Ohio to help a tort in need, that was where I began my search. Craigslist ads make me a bit nervouse, unless I can chat with folks on the forum about the breeder or find more information from them myself by speaking with them. I have spent more than two hours talking with prospective breeders to gain a deeper understanding of their husbandry practices. Tyler Stewart from Vegas and Austin from Arizona really seem to be especially good breeders. A tortoise farm in Davies, Florida also seems to be a loving breeders and temp sexts their animals. Temp sexting is never a guarantee, but I do not want two males who will eventaully not get alone over the ladies and have to part with one of them, that would be heartbreaking.

I totally agree with Tyler Syewart on the number of unwanted sulcatas and rescues. He announced he would add a rescue to his breeding enfeebled, and has had no takers. I spent hours searching online for Sulcatas at rescues. I only found one place which had any turtles available, only three at that. They are in Arizona, I am in Ohio with a planned move to Florida and they do not ship. I have tons of space in either state and a heated outdoor enclosure and covered and uncovered outdoor enclosure. If there were any sulcatas available in need of a home, I would welcome them, but as Tyker's research and offer have noted, funding a Sulcata in need of a quality home is not an easily task.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 5, 2012)

We had to re-home a 6yr old male because it turned out we had 2 males and the violence in the yard was alarming. It is a heart breaking ordeal and one my wife will not allow again (thus, no more Sullies for us). 

Raising a bunch of hatchling/juviniles, you WILL most certainly have this problem and an even larger problem when they out live you (and they will!) and your family has to re-home abunch of adults into a world that is overrun with un-wanted adult sulcatas.


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't want a bunch, just several. My daughter and step granddaughter live turtles and have always helped care for them. Do we have a long range plan and funds designated for tort care in our will. A Sullie liver would be irresponsible not to have a detailed plan.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm happy to hear you have a long term plan! Most don't !

However when it comes to Sulcatas, several IS a bunch!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope You Do Your Research Before Buying Several!

Hope ALL Goes Well.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 5, 2012)

Nobody else is gonna say it, soooo... you're crazy!..I wish ya nothing but the best if you go thru with it, but there's an awful lot of Sulcata dumped on the rescues from people who had the same idea. Those cute hatchlings get big and get big quick too.

What will ya do in the winter?..you know they dig?...Hey best of luck to ya, but I still say you're crazy!


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2012)

If you are willing to travel. Michigan' craigslist show a couple. Also the Chicago craigslist has one. Not sure if they are still there or not. FYI for everyone, there are hingebacks, Russians, Greeks and redfoots all needing homes listed in the michigan craisglist.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2012)

Whoa! What is all this? 

I like everyone who has posted here and consider you all friends, and as your friend I have to offer a dissenting voice here.

This new member has joined a forum, a TORTOISE forum, and expressed an interest in getting raising and caring for tortoises. She (I'm assuming "she" from the username) has done her research, talked to at least two conscientious breeders, checked into rescues and found the same thing that I and Tyler have found, she has the acreage, she has the financial means, she has a defined long term plan (I don't), and for all her efforts and preparedness, we are all going to discourage her and call her crazy. I know you are probably half joking zzzdanz, but in context with everyone else's comments, I didn't take it well. And Zamric, love you as I do, the world is most certainly NOT overrun with unwanted sulcatas. The OP could not find a one. The rescues that have them, have them because they make it very difficult and or expensive to adopt them out. Some of them require ridiculous contracts and have intrusive (in my opinion) policies about free access to your home whenever they want for surprise visits. The contracts say they can repossess your beloved pet anytime they want. So they could simply say, "Hey this crazy Tom guy is keeping these "desert" sulcatas in a humid environment, lets go repossess our tortoise before he kills it with his crazy theories." We've had this debate here many times...

TaraDodrill, I say ROCK ON!!! Sulcatas are an awesome species. I love their personalities and I love their big size. There are lots of good breeders here on our site that produce healthy babies. I recommend you get some from each and do a comparison for us all.  In 5 or 6 years, when they get bigger and you start to experience the inevitable problems of males not getting along, you can simply use a small portion of your acreage, and build some separate pens for the loner males.

Jeez. I'm doing what Tara is expressing an interest in doing right now. Does everyone think I'm crazy? Is Tyler crazy too? What about Katherine or my friends KBaker or Christy? We all love our tortoises and this new member would like to join our ranks. I for one welcome her with open arms. Will you join me?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2012)

Tom: I think we were all worried about where this new member lives. I can't see a whole bunch of sulcatas living indoors during the winter.


----------



## Tom (Feb 5, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Tom: I think we were all worried about where this new member lives. I can't see a whole bunch of sulcatas living indoors during the winter.



I understand, but why do we assume the worst? We can all assume either way, can't we? We have all seen sad stories, but in my experience the people doing right by their tortoises FAR out number the people who we'd all like to strangle for being, neglectful, ignorant or stupid. Tara seems to have done her research and has indicated full knowledge of what will be required of her. Even after reading just a few sentences from her, I would be very surprised if she turned out to be one of those sad cases. She seems prepared to give a very good home to some new tortoises to me.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 5, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Tom: I think we were all worried about where this new member lives. I can't see a whole bunch of sulcatas living indoors during the winter.



I think she said she's moving to Florida? Did I read that right OP? In that case have you looked into tort places there? ...it might just be easier to get them where you end up rather than lugging them down there


----------



## Zamric (Feb 5, 2012)

I Stand Corrected! 
I'm sorry TaraDodrill if I came across to strong!

We have a bunch (or several if you will) members on this site that have several Sulcatas, some hatchling, some Juvinile and I have no doupt that they will make great caretakers of these beautiful creatures. 

I never intended to let it get out of hand. 

...Again... my personal applogies to you dear lady for my attitude!

I hope you stick it out on this Forum because we need all the Tortoise lovers we can get and you do sound passionate about Sullies....kinda like me!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 5, 2012)

PS guys I'm restarting the search for siblings for Levi...so if anyone has any little ones you can PM me as well as the OP! 

...sorry if that's thread hijacking, thought this would be more efficient but I'll get my own if it's not cool


----------



## pam (Feb 5, 2012)

Good luck  best wishes


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 5, 2012)

Tom, 
Thank you. I have found two great breeders from the forum. I plan on writing an article about turtle breeding and using an interview with Tyler as the inspiration. I write for several eco magazines and Yahoo news and want to promote proper husbandry and breeding business practices. 

The move to Florida is part of a five year plan, including building of a suitable habitat on our property there. 

The outdoor enclosures here includes a dual yard, just in case a "he" turns out to bs a "she" and I need to provide a separate area without visibility to prevent clashes. All of the torts will easily be able to move from the yard, through a covered area into a heated pole barn. The barn is divided down the middle in a stall-like fashion to allow torts to roam from their respectives outdoor yards. 



Zamric said:


> I Stand Corrected!
> I'm sorry TaraDodrill if I came across to strong!
> 
> We have a bunch (or several if you will) members on this site that have several Sulcatas, some hatchling, some Juvinile and I have no doupt that they will make great caretakers of these beautiful creatures.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 6, 2012)

Tom said:


> Whoa! What is all this?
> 
> I like everyone who has posted here and consider you all friends, and as your friend I have to offer a dissenting voice here.
> 
> ...



I found a Sulcata that needs a good home!!! This really nice turtle lover named Tim from northern Kentucky took two female Sulcatas in as hatchlins because they needed a home. They are 2 and four years old now and he posted a rehoming notice on Craigslist. I am so excited, if I didn't have so many writing deadlines today I would already be in my vehicle headed south. He has been keeping Leopards for years and any time someone in the community needs to get rid of a turtle, it tends to end up with him. 

He is looking for several more Leopars and I told him about the forum and several of the great breeders I met on here. He is going to join. He has several Red Foots, Giant Australians somethings, I hadn't heard of, I think some type of Yellow Foot in need of quality homes. I told him I would post his email on the appropriate threat so he could connect with anyone on the forum breeding Leopard or looking for the torts he fostered. His rehoming prices are extremely reasonable.


----------



## Tom (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey great news! Congrats. Everybody wins!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 6, 2012)

Very Kool! I'm sure they will be happy to have a forever Home with you!


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 6, 2012)

Zamric said:


> Very Kool! I'm sure they will be happy to have a forever Home with you!



Thank you Zmaric,

Just so happens I saw another Ohioans searching for a Sulcata. I emailed him Tim's address, and now both of his adopted Sulcatas will have new homes. Allen, the other Ohians is going to join the forum as well, he had never heard of it and has kept torts and resold clean, used reptile supplies to those in need for a long time. I hope Tim in Kentucky connects with forum breeders and finds the Leopard he is seeking.


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 6, 2012)

Tomorrow I will be able to put 0.2.0 next to my profile! I will be on my way early in the a.m. to give forever homes to two female Sulcatas in need. Only budgeted for one, but my wonderful husband just forced $100 into my hand and said Happy Valentine's Day, bring them both home! I so love that man! Helping out a fellow forum member as well. Dixie from Texas wants Yellow Feet and the sweet old man who took in my Sulatas has a male-female pair of Yellow Feet as well. He is hoping to find homes for some Red Feet is anyone on the forum is searching for any in good health with a moderate rehoming fee. Hard to focus on all the boring political news articles I still have left to write since my Sulcatas are waiting for me to arrive! Thanks for all your help and tips forum members!


----------



## dmmj (Feb 6, 2012)

Good news, can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you, I am so excited. As soon as I ever get done writing, I am going to put some final touches on their enclosure, once again. Just want to make sure everyting is perfect for their arrival. It is supposed to be 60 here tomorrow, so they may even get some outside time. I just don't want to stress them out too much after leaving their present home and the care ride though. Outside time sound like a good idea, or better to wait until another warm day to let them browse their outdoor enclosure? My husband build me a huge indoor enclsoure in the tanning bed/exercise room for winter while they are still small enough to be indoors and then they have an outdoor enclosure with a heated pole barn to enter as well.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome, I'm so happy for you...best valentines gift ever!


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 6, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Awesome, I'm so happy for you...best valentines gift ever!



Thank you! Yes, much better than materialistic gift like diamonds. I would rather make my own jewelry from old vintage pieces anyway. I will be posting pics like a proud new parent from the minute I walk in the door and see them!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 6, 2012)

Grats on both! What a nice V-day gift! 

Tis the Season for Tortoise Love

 I can't wait till Valentines Day!


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 7, 2012)

On my way to pick up Babette and Scarlet! My poor sweet hubby is going to be so outnumbered now. I wife, I teen girl, two very applied female rescue dogs we all belong to, Jazzie and Snookie Just Bobby and My big lovable chow Fluffy with flowing testosterone. 

On my way to pick up Babette and Scarlet! My poor sweet hubby is going to be so outnumbered now. I wife, I teen girl, two very applied female rescue dogs we all belong to, Jazzie and Snookie Just Bobby and My big lovable chow Fluffy with flowing testosterone.


----------



## tortoiselady (Feb 7, 2012)

TaraDodrill said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I am looking for several Sulcata hatchlings. Sulcare juveniles also a possibility. I have tons of space and all the right equipment and hope to start quite a Sulcta tort commune here in Ohio.



That is a big heating bill. If you are able to move south to Florida before they get big - which means very fast - that would be excellent. I love my gentle giants and would not give them up for anything, and yes, I am a little crazy (and loving it!). Enjoy and keep up the great research.


----------



## DixieParadise (Feb 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see the pictures of your sullies...and the ones you promised of the Yellowfoots. By the time you read this you will be home, so hope you had a safe trip.


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 7, 2012)

DixieParadise said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures of your sullies...and the ones you promised of the Yellowfoots. By the time you read this you will be home, so hope you had a safe trip.



Dixie,

I emailed you pics while I was at Turtle Tim's house, but I noticed on my phone just now when I got home that none of them went through. They all had a mail failure notice. I copied and pasted your address. I will post all pics here. Can you send pics in a PM?

They were all adorable torts and looked to be very well cared for and in good health, active and big eaters!


Meet Babette and little Scarlet everyone! They are destressing in their new turtle table right now. They had to try every corner and arrange their Timothy Hay in their hide box just so, right now they are really exhausted. They are very healthy and hapy torts, we love them already!








DixieParadise said:


> Can't wait to see the pictures of your sullies...and the ones you promised of the Yellowfoots. By the time you read this you will be home, so hope you had a safe trip.



Here are you Yellow Foot torts! Male and femal pair. Turtle Tim said to email or call him if interested and you two can work out the shipping arrangements.
Good luck!
Tara


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 9, 2012)

Yellow Foots pics


----------



## TylerStewart (Feb 9, 2012)

TaraDodrill said:


> Yellow Foots pics



Those "yellowfoots" look a lot like redfoots, without red legs.... 

EDIT: It also looks like two males.... Post some better tail shots for clarification!


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 9, 2012)

I definitely don't know anything about either yellow or red foots, except that they are cute, lol. The guy said they were a pair, or at least that us what he was told when he took them in to foster. Dixie Paradise and a few others were seeking those types of torts, so I just shared what I could to help them out since I was making the trip. I think I have a few more pics, will post so those of you with a lot more knowledge can give better info. 

Here are the pics of the ones that I believe are Red Foots.


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 10, 2012)

Here are some pics of Scarlet's tail and anal scutes. Does she get to keep her name or should I change it to Rhett?


----------



## Zamric (Feb 10, 2012)

still to young to tell.... but I'm guessing Male


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 10, 2012)

Babette. She is concerning me a bit today. She seems to be drinking a lot for a tort. She had three drinks after she woke up. temp and humidity are fine so the enclosure conditions shouldn't be making her dry. She had a Bice long soak yesterday. 

I mixes up some Mazuri, sprinkled it with vitamins and a few greens and put it next to water bowl for lunch. I also tore apart some greens and out it along their walking path. They like to follow each other around the perimeter of the enclosure after waking. They get their exercise and "find" food in a grazing like fashion. I think this encourages healthy activity and encourages natural activity. I just scoop up any unearth greens after they quit walking and go to bask. 

Zamric,

About how big are they before they are old enough to tell? I dont care which sex they are, just curious. I don't want to introduce a female into the sane enclosure if they are both males. Thank you 

Oops. The first pics were both labeled Scarlet, but only the first one was. Second pic n pic in next post are Babette.


----------



## Zamric (Feb 10, 2012)

With WalkingRock, we couldn't tell till he started flagging... with our other male (rehomed) WalkingRock knew he was a male WAY before we did....and again we didn't know till he started flagging and they started fighting.... Both started flagging between 7 and 8 years.


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 10, 2012)

TaraDodrill said:


> Babette. She is concerning me a bit today. She seems to be drinking a lot for a tort. She had three drinks after she woke up. temp and humidity are fine so the enclosure conditions shouldn't be making her dry. She had a Bice long soak yesterday.
> 
> I mixes up some Mazuri, sprinkled it with vitamins and a few greens and put it next to water bowl for lunch. I also tore apart some greens and out it along their walking path. They like to follow each other around the perimeter of the enclosure after waking. They get their exercise and "find" food in a grazing like fashion. I think this encourages healthy activity and encourages natural activity. I just scoop up any unearth greens after they quit walking and go to bask.
> 
> ...






Hey Tara,
I wouldn't worry about the drinking situation, Sulcatas can go days even months when they are older without water so when they get a drink after a while they make it count. As long as the tortoise looks healthy and your humidity levels are good you should have nothing to worry about. As far as sexing goes, its all about size. Usually you can start to tell around 10 inches but even at that size you could still just be guessing although some will show clear signs at that size so it more or less depends on your individual tortoise. I'd say 14 inches is when you can start making accurate judgements on the sex but like I said, it is definitely possible to do it before then as well.
-Austin


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I have the space to keep two males in separate enclosures when they are older to prevent fighting. I'm not sure how old they are. I think the man refining them was way off on ages, they are too small to be 2 and 4 years old. He was counting the markings going down their shell because the guy at pet shop told him they noted age. I hadn't heard of that. 

Alex, when you are taking inches, do you mean in length or width? Thanks again for all your help.


----------

